# Shama's new (temporary) look



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

After many struggles with Shama when trying to take out and put in her top knot, and given the fact that school is starting up again so we will have less time for grooming, we decided to temporarily forgo the topknot. This will allow her broken hair (sigh) to grow back, and it will allow me to go back to the basics in training her to remain still while I touch the hair on her head. Attached are two photos of her new look, just after our trip to the groomer's. Attached also are photos taken yesterday and the day before to show you her last bow for a while and to show you five hours' worth of dematting (three hours one day and two the next). (Do not be alarmed: the dematting was unrelated to her top knot. She had visited a relative who plays with her by vigorously rubbing her fur, resulting in terrible matting. We need to talk with him about that.) Time will tell if we are able to return to a top knot with healthy long hair tied up and cute bows (shout out to Boomana!) I'm also attaching a photo of the product that someone on the Forum recommended (sorry, can't remember who) to help keep her hair out of her eyes.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

What a little beauty!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable! We've had a few of those long dematting sessions. I know what a pain they are!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's smiling, so I think the new bangs are a hit! She's very cute!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

i like your new look shama! :nerd:
may have to get some of that goop for sofie!
. . . guess that relative doesn't get to keep shama anymore :wink2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Au naturale! I do love a Hav who can let their hair down. Hope to see you and your wonderful gal sometime soon


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is just beautiful! I love her natural doo!!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I think she looks like a perfect Havanese! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Shama looks adorable with her new doo!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cutie pie, with or without a top knot!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Though I loved the bows, Shama is on pretty girl with or without them.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, she is really beautiful! I agree, she looks like she is smiling! All your hard work grooming definitely paid off!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I wish I could get Kati to look that nice without a topknot. She is lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

So Pretty <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think she looks beautiful! I guess I'll have to check out the goop! Willow has more hair products than I do!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

That sweet smile is delicious


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Shama is just gorgeous as ever! I love her new look. 😊 We have been through several of those dematting sessions here too!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> Attached are two photos of her new look, just after our trip to the groomer's.


This is the look that I prefer because I think it shows off Havanese characteristics the best. Shama is a beautiful example of a classic Havanese and you should be very proud! She is a calendar girl.

Ricky's Popi


----------

